# Visa 489 Regional NSW Southern Inland



## romio2020 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a new comer to this forum, and would like to ask if anyone received a reply from Southern Inland in NSW that offer Regional sponsorship under visa 489, I've applied on 9 August 2013 and still did not get feedback from them.

Did anyone receive a reply from them ?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

romio2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new comer to this forum, and would like to ask if anyone received a reply from Southern Inland in NSW that offer Regional sponsorship under visa 489, I've applied on 9 August 2013 and still did not get feedback from them.
> 
> Did anyone receive a reply from them ?


Under wat occupation code you applied ?? Have you got acknowldgmnt from NSW ??


----------



## romio2020 (Sep 25, 2013)

I posted on Systems Administrator job code and I got acknowledgement from them on 9 of August 2013.

But still no status on my application.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

romio2020 said:


> I posted on Systems Administrator job code and I got acknowledgement from them on 9 of August 2013.
> 
> But still no status on my application.


Average processing time for NSW nomination is 12 weeks mate. You have to wait for your SS.

All the best with your application. 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## rajarun09 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi........
I ahd applied for 489 SS from Southern Inland sponsorship on May 2104
and got sponsorship in june within 18 days.......


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi rajarun9, have you got the visa ?


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

How much time it will take to get visa after receipt of the invitation.


----------



## aztecsanx (Apr 27, 2015)

Tushar_2015 said:


> How much time it will take to get visa after receipt of the invitation.


About 3-4 months.


----------



## ayushan (Jul 3, 2015)

hi everyone ,pls let me know about the job opportunities in southren inland region of nsw as i am about to apply for 489 visa. my occupation is motorcycle mechanic


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone , I applied for southern inland on about 9th, Aug. They invited me to submit my paper files on the same day after several hours. My code is 312211. Other friends who just applied after me the next day wait for almost one months until they received the paper file request. They called them before they said some colleagues were on their holidays so delayed. I guess now you may get your case updated.

My question is, I have already received a letter on last Tuesday from SOUTHERN INLAND. They wrote that my case was successful and my Form R had been sent to NSW DEPARTMENT for progressing, matching my EOI to give me visa invitation.... However, now one week passed, I still have not received my VISA invitation in my EOI. Is it normal? I sent them an email but there is no response by now.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

junelion said:


> Hi everyone , I applied for southern inland on about 9th, Aug. They invited me to submit my paper files on the same day after several hours. My code is 312211. Other friends who just applied after me the next day wait for almost one months until they received the paper file request. They called them before they said some colleagues were on their holidays so delayed. I guess now you may get your case updated.
> 
> My question is, I have already received a letter on last Tuesday from SOUTHERN INLAND. They wrote that my case was successful and my Form R had been sent to NSW DEPARTMENT for progressing, matching my EOI to give me visa invitation.... However, now one week passed, I still have not received my VISA invitation in my EOI. Is it normal? I sent them an email but there is no response by now.


I received invitation on 11.02.2015 and received similar letter from SI on 13.02.2015  
Visa granted on 6.7.2015


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

I am planning to move southern Inland region by Nov
Anybody have idea how to stay there initially ?


----------



## psobti (Oct 26, 2015)

*Employment in NSW*

I am moving to southern inland part of NSW.

I am Mechanical Engineer with 7 years experience the field as well as Planning .

Can anybody suggest at what place i should move in so that i get opportunities for employment.


Thanks.


----------



## Rere1988 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have got the 489 and heading to southern inland next month, do anyone know how to find a job there? I mean via what way, local newspaper or agencies? also, is it necessary to get my nominated professional occupation or any job in order to fulfill the commitment. I am a bit confused as I cannot find any medical scientist work there, hope someone can help me.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all,
can somebody tell me how time it takes to get the invitation. I filed EOI two weeks ago.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

*hi*



MarcoNSW said:


> Hi all,
> can somebody tell me how time it takes to get the invitation. I filed EOI two weeks ago.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I filled my EOI 4 weeks back. 

I am still waiting. :juggle:


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

anant1983brams said:


> I filled my EOI 4 weeks back.
> 
> I am still waiting. :juggle:


OK, thx!


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello mates,
My name Shiva. I am really new to expatforum. I saw the information you peeps are proving and really interested in joining you guys because I am in the same situation and in to deep pressure as I applied my EOI on September 30th as network admin and waiting for full application since more than 6weeks. I called them yesterday and got the info that the applications are too many and it may take more than the time normally mentioned in the southern inland website. Hoping for best ??


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi does any one knows about employment opportunity in southern Inland???


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Shivaram said:


> Hello mates,
> My name Shiva. I am really new to expatforum. I saw the information you peeps are proving and really interested in joining you guys because I am in the same situation and in to deep pressure as I applied my EOI on September 30th as network admin and waiting for full application since more than 6weeks. I called them yesterday and got the info that the applications are too many and it may take more than the time normally mentioned in the southern inland website. Hoping for best ??


Hi,
Did you get invitation from SI.I also finishes 6 weeks and called them and operator told me the same thing.


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes I received mail for full application on 24th no worries you will receiving it soon! It took 8weeks for me to get the reply soo keep your self cool???


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Shivaram said:


> Yes I received mail for full application on 24th no worries you will receiving it soon! It took 8weeks for me to get the reply soo keep your self cool???


Ok when did you applied shivram????


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

to all who thinks they will get job in their related field plz be clear that its 95% impossible in southern inland.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

khawar806 said:


> to all who thinks they will get job in their related field plz be clear that its 95% impossible in southern inland.


What are the other jobs available in that area or what kind of jobs immigrant do in that area????


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

jdesai said:


> What are the other jobs available in that area or what kind of jobs immigrant do in that area????


mostly odd jobs like customer care, super mart , distributor etc


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

I applied on 30th September and I received 24th nov for full application


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Southern Inland closed for christmas vacation reopen in feb 2016.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

junelion said:


> Hi everyone , I applied for southern inland on about 9th, Aug. They invited me to submit my paper files on the same day after several hours. My code is 312211. Other friends who just applied after me the next day wait for almost one months until they received the paper file request. They called them before they said some colleagues were on their holidays so delayed. I guess now you may get your case updated.
> 
> My question is, I have already received a letter on last Tuesday from SOUTHERN INLAND. They wrote that my case was successful and my Form R had been sent to NSW DEPARTMENT for progressing, matching my EOI to give me visa invitation.... However, now one week passed, I still have not received my VISA invitation in my EOI. Is it normal? I sent them an email but there is no response by now.


Hi @junelion, how's your 489 Regional Visa?


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

romio2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new comer to this forum, and would like to ask if anyone received a reply from Southern Inland in NSW that offer Regional sponsorship under visa 489, I've applied on 9 August 2013 and still did not get feedback from them.
> 
> Did anyone receive a reply from them ?


Hi @romio2020, how's your 489 visa? Are you already in Southern Inland?


----------



## Tlc1999 (Dec 26, 2015)

I an electronics engineer. I would like to move Southern Inland. Could you please let me know which city is better in terms of job opportunities.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

*SI invitation for step 2*

Hi all,
is there anyone who got invitation for step 2 for SI state nomination in the last two monts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Hi all,
> is there anyone who got invitation for step 2 for SI state nomination in the last two monts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi @MarcoNSW, step 2 meaning EOI has been accepted? We've passed the step 2, our visa had been lodged and scheduled for medical and police clearance.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

downunder15 said:


> Hi @MarcoNSW, step 2 meaning EOI has been accepted? We've passed the step 2, our visa had been lodged and scheduled for medical and police clearance.


Yes, I understand that. Please can you tell me when you got invitation for step 2, i.e. invitation to send documents?

I did step 1 and now I am waiting response from SI.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Yes, I understand that. Please can you tell me when you got invitation for step 2, i.e. invitation to send documents?
> 
> I did step 1 and now I am waiting response from SI.


@MarcoNSW, Nov 2015.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

downunder15 said:


> @MarcoNSW, Nov 2015.


OK, thanks!


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> OK, thanks!


@MarcoNSW, what's your timeline.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

downunder15 said:


> @MarcoNSW, what's your timeline.


I did step one on 1st November. (I have 55 points without nomination)


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> I did step one on 1st November. (I have 55 points without nomination)


@MarcoNSW, I see. Our EOI submission was on the 29th of Oct 2015, then got invited on the 24th of Nov 2015. When did you submit your EOI.


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

i had applied for the visa on 16 dec 2015. Whats the minimum time for granting the visa?


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Dear Members,

I am invited to submit full application from RDA SI last month. How to find engineering jobs in this region? At this moment Seek and Carreer one are the two main sources for job hunting. Is there any other source to look for jobs? Queanbeyan and Goulburn are only two big cities in this region. Seems very tough so far for engineers to get professional jobs.

Points Distribution:
489: 55+10
Occupation Code:233411: 15
Age: 30
Experience: 10
Language: 0 competent


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

khawar806 said:


> i had applied for the visa on 16 dec 2015. Whats the minimum time for granting the visa?


Granting 489 is the fastest among the Skilled visa options. Published timeline for granting visa is 3 months. However it always depends upon case to case.


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Hi Dear Members,
> 
> I am invited to submit full application from RDA SI last month. How to find engineering jobs in this region? At this moment Seek and Carreer one are the two main sources for job hunting. Is there any other source to look for jobs? Queanbeyan and Goulburn are only two big cities in this region. Seems very tough so far for engineers to get professional jobs.
> 
> ...


salam ,

I am also from pakistan and had applied for the visa after getting the invitation and yes its difficult to find engineering jobs in queanbeyan so u be prepared for the odd jobs.


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

khawar806 said:


> salam ,
> 
> I am also from pakistan and had applied for the visa after getting the invitation and yes its difficult to find engineering jobs in queanbeyan so u be prepared for the odd jobs.


Wsalam Khawar,

I also knew many people live in Queanbeyan and work in ACT (canbera). Are we allowed to work in ACT? Do they inform to RDI SI authority for this change of working location? Please share your occupation code too.


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Wsalam Khawar,
> 
> I also knew many people live in Queanbeyan and work in ACT (canbera). Are we allowed to work in ACT? Do they inform to RDI SI authority for this change of working location? Please share your occupation code too.


my code 233513, and its not possible to work in ACT while u having 489 until u complete 1 year in region.


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

khawar806 said:


> my code 233513, and its not possible to work in ACT while u having 489 until u complete 1 year in region.




Being Production Engineer, what positions are you looking for? Do you have any friend or relative living there in SI region NSW? Need to know about accomodation


----------



## ayushan (Jul 3, 2015)

H I bro I am from India looking forward to know about the jobs in queanbeyan


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Being Production Engineer, what positions are you looking for? Do you have any friend or relative living there in SI region NSW? Need to know about accomodation


I know that its difficult to find a professional job and totally depends on luck, I don't have any relatives in queanbeyan and i am finding accommodation from room mates website and Airbnb.


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Being Production Engineer, what positions are you looking for? Do you have any friend or relative living there in SI region NSW? Need to know about accomodation


tell me about ur self where u live in Pakistan.And whats your plan for travelling?


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

khawar806 said:


> tell me about ur self where u live in Pakistan.And whats your plan for travelling?



I am living in Singapore for many years. Now want to migrate to Australia. Depends on Visa issuance, most likely in mid of this year.

do you know anybody in SI NSW? What about your plans?


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> I am living in Singapore for many years. Now want to migrate to Australia. Depends on Visa issuance, most likely in mid of this year.
> 
> do you know anybody in SI NSW? What about your plans?


Yes, I know only 1 family over there and i am in contact with them. kindly send me your mail address so we should be in contact with each other.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

*Waiting SI nomination (step 1)*

Hi all,
Ten weeks ago (1st November) I did EOI (step 1) for 489 Southern Inland and I didn't get answer so far. What do you think is it appropriate to send them email to check my status? After I did EOI I got confirmation that it is necessary to wait around 6 weeks but now passed more than 10 weeks.

On the SI web site there is information about Christmas shutdown period 2015-2016
Wednesday 2 december 2015 - monday 1 february 2016
All state sponsored migration (489) visa applications received after 5pm wednesday, 2 december 2015 will be processed in the new year.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RM1234 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Rm1234*



bossshakil said:


> Granting 489 is the fastest among the Skilled visa options. Published timeline for granting visa is 3 months. However it always depends upon case to case.




I've applied for 489 visa on 9th November 2015 they asked for additional documents on 3rd December and I uploaded documents on 15th December. unfortunately I yet to get visa. 
My application status is showing in progress.
Can U tell me how long I've to wait?


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

Do we need to buy medical insurance for whole family before flying to Australia through SC489 visa? Do we need to provide documents proof while SC489 visa application? If yes how to get medical insurance company remotely from Australia? Any other recommendations experts?


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Do we need to buy medical insurance for whole family before flying to Australia through SC489 visa? Do we need to provide documents proof while SC489 visa application? If yes how to get medical insurance company remotely from Australia? Any other recommendations experts?


Hi @azharshabir, you've mentioned that you are an Engineer, what is your occupation?


----------



## prabhgeet (Jan 30, 2016)

dear friends

I have applied 489 NT sponsor on 5th Oct , PCC / medicals uploaded ,self character declaration was asked on 21st Jan , was uploaded same day.
time period is 3 months but completing 4th month now . 

still waiting , category Ship Master . 
case officer is also changed in last mail. but reply received with so many mails. 

anyone recd visa ? or do they start grants after 1st feb only.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there any one who has invited and approved EOI for Southern Inland but waiting in Second stage to get invited in Skill select????


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

SI; CO allocated - Feb 2016, now we're waiting for our visa to be granted. Anyone who's visa has been granted? Timeline pls. Cheers.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

*Health insurance*

Hi all,
few days ago I got Southern Inland nomination. This week I will apply for 489 visa.

Does anyone know is it mandatory to pay for private health insurance during processing of visa application.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Hi all,
> few days ago I got Southern Inland nomination. This week I will apply for 489 visa.
> 
> Does anyone know is it mandatory to pay for private health insurance during processing of visa application.
> ...


I don't think that you need to pay for the private health insurance during visa application, because I didn't.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

prabhgeet said:


> dear friends
> 
> I have applied 489 NT sponsor on 5th Oct , PCC / medicals uploaded ,self character declaration was asked on 21st Jan , was uploaded same day.
> time period is 3 months but completing 4th month now .
> ...


Hi. What's your timeline. Cheers.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone got their 489 visa granted this month?


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

downunder15 said:


> I don't think that you need to pay for the private health insurance during visa application, because I didn't.


Thank you Downunder15. 

Can you tell me maybe which insurance you have? I have read that BUPA is popular amoung immigrants.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Thank you Downunder15.
> 
> Can you tell me maybe which insurance you have? I have read that BUPA is popular amoung immigrants.


I don't have any insurance at the moment.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

downunder15 said:


> I don't have any insurance at the moment.


Ok, thx.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Ok, thx.


You have yet to submit your visa application?


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

downunder15 said:


> You have yet to submit your visa application?


Probably this week I will submit visa application.


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I got my DIBP invitation last week to submit application for SRS 489 provisional visa 

May I know what documents do I need to submit? 
What are the requirements of docs example colored attested or photocopy attested?
When to submit PCC and Medical? example once CO asked or at the time of application lodgment?
Do I need to provide soft copy of PCC and Medical report or send hard copy original to them? 

Appreciate your reply


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys - I submitted EOI for subclass 489 on Feb 27 with 65 points (including 10 from State) for system analyst . Any idea how much time it can take for Invitation?


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

gagan.28 said:


> Hi Guys - I submitted EOI for subclass 489 on Feb 27 with 65 points (including 10 from State) for system analyst . Any idea how much time it can take for Invitation?


From which state you received the sponsorship ?


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just submitted EOI. Not received sponsorship.


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

gagan.28 said:


> Just submitted EOI. Not received sponsorship.


Ya I got you mate. I am asking you about state that sponsored you?


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

Shivaram said:


> Ya I got you mate. I am asking you about state that sponsored you?


Sry okk got you exactly now. Are you applying for a family sponsorship 489?


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Applied for NSW.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

NEED HELP!!
I have submitted my EOI for 489 FS (brother-PR holder residing at melbourne). My question is when do i need to show that i will be sponsored by brother? i mean they will need to comform about my brother, then when should i show the proof or any document related to FS?


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Very important qs- if in eoi we mention tht we ll b accompanied by spouse for 489 visa and then if invitation comes and we reach Aus , I met conditions of living for two years n working in any area for 12 months then if I go for pr through 887 , will there b a problem for me getting my PR? As spouse will not live there at all times n might visit for few days in a year


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

*Private health insurance*

Hi all,
can somebody tells me which is the best private insurance (Bupa, Medicare) for Southern Inland region? If I correctly understand, it is very important that the hospital have agreement with Health insurance company.

Thank you in advance!

Marco


----------



## Mental (Jul 7, 2016)

jdesai said:


> Is there any one who has invited and approved EOI for Southern Inland but waiting in Second stage to get invited in Skill select????


I have got EOI approval and submitted my Docs Yesterday. Do you know how long they will take to approve and invite from DIBP?


----------



## Dorasi (Dec 26, 2012)

Hie all, my husband got his invitation from Southern inland (29/06/2016). Still waiting for the invitation from SkillSelect. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhou12345678 (Mar 7, 2016)

Mental said:


> I have got EOI approval and submitted my Docs Yesterday. Do you know how long they will take to approve and invite from DIBP?


Hi mate,

May I ask what's your occupation? And when did you submit your expression of interest online? Thanks.


----------



## Maxzone (Sep 21, 2015)

any idea about the job opportunities in this region ?


----------



## Owami2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi guys, those who have applied for 489, how long does it take DIBP to process the visa & issue a grant?


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

any idea about the job opportunities in this region ? im from hospitality background...


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

prabhgeet said:


> dear friends
> 
> I have applied 489 NT sponsor on 5th Oct , PCC / medicals uploaded ,self character declaration was asked on 21st Jan , was uploaded same day.
> time period is 3 months but completing 4th month now .
> ...



Have you got your visa ?


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

anyone got the grant yet and moving to NSW Southern Inland???


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

hey guys. any updates?


----------



## pvermani (Aug 1, 2016)

well how are you all doing?>


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

I applied 489 eoi stage 1 on Feb 6th 2017 for metal machinist 323214. When I can expect RDA to ref number to pay the fees. Normally how long it will take.

Sent from my SM-G9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## nexttarun (May 6, 2017)

Hi guys
How long Southern Inland take to issue ITA rom online RDA EOI?


----------



## Ranjith1102 (Jul 26, 2015)

It takes 2 to 3 months to get invitation 

Sent from my SM-G9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## yy_sidd (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi guys has any one received invitation from southern inland recently?? Or expecting any reply from RDSI?? I applied EOI on 22 September


----------

